# Does the car indicate when on auto pilot?



## RAD (Mar 3, 2017)

https://www.theverge.com/2017/9/13/16303720/ford-self-driving-car-test-seat-costume

What happens at junctions in a Tesla currently, does the car turn left or right if the driver selects the signal/indicator? Presuming when things are more autonomous the car would indicate when self-driving for the benefit of other road user?


----------



## Enginerd (Aug 28, 2017)

Currently autopilot doesn't "navigate" or make turns at intersections. It won't even stop at an intersection. When it gets to that point, I sure hope it will be polite enough to signal. I'd like to see a cop give it a ticket though.


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

There is Enhanced Autopilot (EAP) and Full Self Drive (FSD). 

Think of EAP as smart cruise control. The car reads speed limit signs and will keep you at the limit or up to 5 MPH over. It will keep you at a consistent distance from the car in front of you (you set the number of car lengths) and it will switch lanes for you (when you flick the turn signal) if the lane you want to switch into is open. That is what’s available today. 

FSD is where you will pick a place to navigate to and the car will take care of the rest. That feature can be selected when you configure your car but it is not available for use right now.


----------

